# LP&W Update video #5 (&5a)



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

TWO new update videos... same broadcast, different reporters.. enjoy..

BIG NEWS TOO !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wK3L2KPJy4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xlwd8G3qrcs


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it is coming along just fine.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ron. I'm getting to the point where I think I can see light at the end of the tunnel.. either that or it's a Dash 9 coming at me at 90 MPH..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Some still images of the completed front wall of the garden railroad bed..


----------

